# Boxing: Five Megafights that will likely never happen



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Boxing, when filtered through promotional politics and the questionable dealings of its sanctioning bodies, can be infinitely frustrating for those of us who know how spectacular the sport can be at its best.
> 
> Here’s a look at five mega-fights that, for one reason or another, won’t likely happen in our lifetime:
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/box/news;_ylt=Avm_mE82JLy4xYjZlsQqEa6UxLYF?slug=ycn-11145840


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm curious everybody knows that Tyson lost three years of his prime or so. How would he have faired against Lennox Lewis and Holyfield then.

Gonna throw in RJJ vs Anderson too. Tarver gave him the fits and Anderson is a rangy south paw as well. I think right now he definitely has a chance not in RJJ's prime.


----------

